# I was writing a 3 voice fugue and remixed the development section in FL studio.



## SoloYH

Gm section in fugue


Download and print in PDF or MIDI free sheet music for Gm section in fugue arranged by sololudvik for Piano (Solo)




musescore.com










Sounds pretty cool. Don't know if this falls under classical.


----------



## bagpipers

I don't know about a three voice fugue, typically there 2 or 4 voice and there is the occasional 6 voice triple fugue but those are primarily academic.

But well done music though and really good sound and good voice interaction.Your melodies have a very sweet sound which I like .


----------



## SoloYH

bagpipers said:


> I don't know about a three voice fugue, typically there 2 or 4 voice and there is the occasional 6 voice triple fugue but those are primarily academic.
> 
> But well done music though and really good sound and good voice interaction.Your melodies have a very sweet sound which I like .


You're so sweet. Thank you, I appreciate you listening, it means a lot to me.


----------



## Vasks

bagpipers said:


> I don't know about a three voice fugue, typically there 2 or 4 voice.


Actually 2 voice fugues are not common, while 3 or 4 is far more prevalent


----------



## SoloYH

Vasks said:


> Actually 2 voice fugues are not common, while 3 or 4 is far more prevalent


Not as interesting to harmonize with just 2 lines  But even in bigger works with 3/4/5+ voices, most of the time, 2 lines move together or only 1/2/3 lines are playing usually. 4 voices and plus are so hard to make sound clean.


----------



## bagpipers

Vasks said:


> Actually 2 voice fugues are not common, while 3 or 4 is far more prevalent


You either have a fugue (two voice) double fugue (four voice) triple fugue (six voice)

What's a three voice fugue?A fugue must have equal numbers of subjects and counter subjects otherwise it is a multi voice invention,which is fine.


----------



## mikeh375

bagpipers said:


> You either have a fugue (two voice) double fugue (four voice) triple fugue (six voice)
> 
> What's a three voice fugue?A fugue must have equal numbers of subjects and counter subjects otherwise it is a multi voice invention,which is fine.


There are no less than 11 a3 fugues in Bach's WTC vol.1 alone.

@SoloYH ..pleasant enough as it is, it aint no fugue....


----------



## bagpipers

mikeh375 said:


> There are no less than 11 a3 fugues in Bach's WTC vol.1 alone.
> 
> @SoloYH ..pleasant enough as it is, it aint no fugue....


I had always thought there needed equal number subject to counter subject in a fugue?


----------



## Vasks

mikeh375 said:


> it aint no fugue....


Yep. Not a fugue.


----------



## SoloYH

Wellllllll... technically I said it was the developmenet section of the fugue


----------



## mikeh375

.....even so, it's not contrapuntal enough (especially concerning rhythmic independance), assuming you are Baroque in technical approach. Episodes develop motifs in a contrapuntal manner, often utilising double and triple counterpoint along with imitation.


----------



## SoloYH

mikeh375 said:


> .....even so, it's not contrapuntal enough, assuming you are Baroque in approach. Episodes develop motifs in a contrapuntal manner, often utilising double and triple counterpoint.


Okay. I'll do better next time.


----------



## mikeh375

...there's nothing wrong with your music as it is fine to listen to, it's just not fugal is all....no need to take my word as composing gospel, just change your title...
There are excellnt texts around for fugal composition, I was brought up on this and highly recommend it as it focuses solely on Bach and details every aspect of fugal writing from form to triple counterpoint.

The Technique and Spirit of Fugue (Oldroyd, George) - IMSLP: Free Sheet Music PDF Download


----------



## Vasks

mikeh375 said:


> The Technique and Spirit of Fugue (Oldroyd, George) - IMSLP: Free Sheet Music PDF Download


Great book. My favorite, actually


----------



## SoloYH

2022-06-20 07-36-26


Watch "2022-06-20 07-36-26" on Streamable.




streamable.com





progress on it.


----------



## Fraildrummer

Nice harmonic movement. I liked it.


----------



## hammeredklavier

bagpipers said:


> You either have a fugue (two voice) double fugue (four voice) triple fugue (six voice)


A double fugue is a fugue with two subjects that either develop together, or develop independently and combine later in the work. Likewise, a triple fugue is a fugue with three subjects acting in a similar fashion. It doesn't necessarily have to do with the number of voices.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Not a fugue, though What is the subject?


----------



## bagpipers

hammeredklavier said:


> A double fugue is a fugue with two subjects that either develop together, or develop independently and combine later in the work. Likewise, a triple fugue is a fugue with three subjects acting in a similar fashion. It doesn't necessarily have to do with the number of voices.


Does not there need a counter subject per?


----------



## bagpipers

Without the counter-subject you don't have the voice weaving typical of the fugue.
Any composition could have many voices doing different things but it's the counter-subject that gives the fugue the distinctive voice weaving.


----------



## SoloYH

Bwv 1080 said:


> Not a fugue, though What is the subject?


Fine! It's not... a fugue (was supposed to be .... )*😭*


----------



## Vasks

bagpipers said:


> Does not there need a counter subject per?


Countersubjects are never required for a fugue. They're frequently used, but all material against a subject or answer can be free material.


----------



## bagpipers

SoloYH said:


> Fine! It's not... a fugue (was supposed to be .... )*😭*


Fugue is a looser term today,no one anymore writes perfect fugue's where the counter-subject imitates the subject a fifth higher or a fourth lower,those went the way of the dodo.Today anything with imitative voice weaving is a fugue.


----------



## bagpipers

Vasks said:


> Countersubjects are never required for a fugue. They're frequently used, but all material against a subject or answer can be free material.


I had always thought that in a fugue a counter-subject weaved in and out of the subject.I could vary well be wrong the term is getting looser anyway.I don't know ,maybe your right!


----------



## SoloYH

final version i think


----------



## SoloYH

gminorfugueorigins


Download and print in PDF or MIDI free sheet music for gminorfugueorigins arranged by sololudvik for Piano (Solo)




musescore.com





To everyone that was asking how this was a fugue, I found the original file.


----------



## Monsalvat

BWV 847 is an example of a _three_-voice fugue with _two_ countersubjects. A fugue doesn't need any countersubject, and there is definitely no requirement that it have an even number of voices. The Well-Tempered Clavier has many three-voice fugues, and two five-voice fugues, in addition one two-voice fugue and lots of four-voice fugues. This isn't a new development; this is from Bach. In any case, the counter-subject is distinct from the subject! During the exposition, the fugal subject must be answered, usually in the dominant key and usually in the highest or lowest voice, which is what you seem to be referring to; this still doesn't have any bearing on the number of voices.

I see this sheet music in the post above mine is written on three staves; is this meant to be played on an organ or is it just to illustrate the three voices? If written for the organ, the pedal part looks un-idiomatic with lots of fast jumps and scales that would require an athlete to play. Though I see there's an electronic clip above which wouldn't require an organist to physically execute. Using color to illustrate the subject here is a good tool.


----------



## SoloYH

Monsalvat said:


> BWV 847 is an example of a _three_-voice fugue with _two_ countersubjects. A fugue doesn't need any countersubject, and there is definitely no requirement that it have an even number of voices. The Well-Tempered Clavier has many three-voice fugues, and two five-voice fugues, in addition one two-voice fugue and lots of four-voice fugues. This isn't a new development; this is from Bach. In any case, the counter-subject is distinct from the subject! During the exposition, the fugal subject must be answered, usually in the dominant key and usually in the highest or lowest voice, which is what you seem to be referring to; this still doesn't have any bearing on the number of voices.
> 
> I see this sheet music in the post above mine is written on three staves; is this meant to be played on an organ or is it just to illustrate the three voices? If written for the organ, the pedal part looks un-idiomatic with lots of fast jumps and scales that would require an athlete to play. Though I see there's an electronic clip above which wouldn't require an organist to physically execute. Using color to illustrate the subject here is a good tool.


It was a while ago so I don't exactly remember, but I think I wanted to export the midi so I can get 3 different instruments to play each line. I think I had 2 lines, then when I developed the Gm section, I decided to have 3 lines for that purpose.

As for playability, I never think about that when composing, because I doubt I can play it. Also I rarely compose with a piano/keyboard. I suppose I could edit in the final stages and get something playable, but it's never my goal.


----------

